# Lighting and color?



## Rick P (May 17, 2011)

So two photos of thew same pen, with flash the hardware looks great but the blank is far redder than natural light. Natural light photo the hardware disappears. I tried bouncing a fill flash but had the same false color issue, though not as strongly. I am beginning to think bouncing a full spectrum light, no flash and a tripod are the way to go......thoughts?


----------



## Rick P (May 17, 2011)

Maybe a higher contrasting background?


----------



## JimMc7 (May 17, 2011)

Do you have a gray scale (or pure white) card to set white balance?  I get more accurate color in a homemade photo "tent" when I set the white balance with a card.  To be honest, I get the most accurate color with a dark gray t-shirt as background, under an overhead flourescent light in the garage with my old Canon G3 on "Auto" .  Doesn't look professional but the colors are generally accurate.

Agree re the no flash & tripod (plus I use the timer to make sure no camera shake).


----------



## Sylvanite (May 17, 2011)

How's this?


It looks like the flash color temperature (and/or spectrum) is different than your natural light.  It would be better to resolve that problem than fix in post-processing, as some of the highlights are blown out with the flash. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Rick P (May 17, 2011)

Definatly closer Eric.....

Jim, thats how I have done all my pics since my artschool days. This was taken on the back of a chair with my mid layer fleece as a back drop.


----------

